# Tricolors in Russia



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Tricolors in Russia

http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/factsnewsfun.html


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So now there are descendants of Wanda's mice on three continents (North America, Europe, Asia). I think she would be happy to know this!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> So now there are descendants of Wanda's mice on three continents (North America, Europe, Asia). I think she would be happy to know this!


Jack, could you tell a little bit more about Wanda? Mike told me a sad story about a friend, when we met in NYC, but I do not remember his/her name. Is Wanda still with us?

Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That was Wanda. She's no longer with us. Wanda was involved with the LMC (Little Mouse Club, an American mouse organization) and was a really helpful, sweet lady. I only knew her in that capacity with the LMC (Mike knew her more personally), but she was always so helpful to me about mouse stuff, and she put a lot of work into her mice, especially the early tricolor mice (then usually called simply "transgenic"). Without her, I don't think we would have tricolors anywhere, much less in Russia!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> That was Wanda. She's no longer with us. Wanda was involved with the LMC (Little Mouse Club, an American mouse organization) and was a really helpful, sweet lady. I only knew her in that capacity with the LMC (Mike knew her more personally), but she was always so helpful to me about mouse stuff, and she put a lot of work into her mice, especially the early tricolor mice (then usually called simply "transgenic"). Without her, I don't think we would have tricolors anywhere, much less in Russia!


Jack, we have to thank her, and perhaps will meet her later. I have a lot of appointments there already, eg with my own son. He was 19 years old in 2005.


----------

